# 1.Night-Rider MTB Marathon in Wiesbaden-Rambach



## Laktat (16. November 2007)

Der RSC-Wiesbaden veranstaltet am Samstag d.1.12.2007 fÃ¼r Hobbyfahrer und lizenzierte Rennfahrer den 1.Wiesbadener Night-Rider-Mtb-Marathon auf einem 5-6km Rundkurs mit Start und Ziel am Sportplatz Rambach.

Es finden ein Einzelrennen Ã¼ber 2 Stunden und ein Teamrennen Ã¼ber 4 Stunden statt. SelbstvertÃ¤ndlich besteht Helmpflicht. FÃ¼r das Team-Rennen ist eine renntaugliche Beleuchtung vorgeschrieben. Die Altersgrenze sind 17 Jahre. Zeitmessung erfolgt elektronisch.

Einzelrennen ab 13 Uhr Ã¼ber 2 Stunden.Gemeinsamer Start aller Altersklassen. Sieger ist, wer die meisten Runden gefahren ist.
Startgeld 15 â¬ + 5 â¬ bei Nachmeldung

2er Teamrennen ab 15 Uhr Ã¼ber 4 Stunden und 1Runde.Ab 16 Uhr 30 Licht erforderlich
Beliebiger Wechsel zwischen den Teamfahrern im Rennen in der Wechselzone. Fahrer/innen eines Teams in unterschiedlichen Klassen, werden in der leistungsstÃ¤rkeren Klasse gewertet. 
Startgeld /Team 30â¬ + 10 â¬ Nachmeldung.

Meldeschluss bis 25.11.2007 an:


www.rsc-wiesbaden.com


----------



## prozak (16. November 2007)

kennt jemand die strecke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktat (16. November 2007)

prozak schrieb:


> kennt jemand die strecke?



Ja ich!

Befestigte Waldwege, relativ leichtes Profil. Nur immer wieder ein Anstieg ist drin. Durch den Rundkurs ist das Ganze am Ende viel härter als man vermutet.
Der Kurs ist schnell und auch im Dunkeln leicht zu fahren. Ausserdem ist die Strecke an gefährlichen Stellen gesichert und zum Teil an diesen Stellen auch beleuchtet. Obwohl jeder im Dunkeln beim Team-Race eine eigene Beleuchtung braucht.


----------



## zeitweiser (17. November 2007)

So viel Licht braucht man jetzt auch wieder nicht.
Wäre schöner wenn der Start schon im dunkeln wäre.


----------



## Blechquaeler (17. November 2007)

Bin dabei und freu mich wie doof! Endlich wieder mal racen... Yeah!
CU there!


----------



## Laktat (20. November 2007)

Eine Bitte an alle die zuvor die Gelegenheit nutzen, um auf der Strecke zu trainieren, sollten dies nicht im Dunkeln machen. 
Das Wild wird dadurch gestört und die Forstbehörde findet das garnicht gut. Das könnte den Erlaubnisentzug für die Zukunft bedeuten.


----------



## Rocco 26 (20. November 2007)

Laktat schrieb:


> Eine Bitte an alle die zuvor die Gelegenheit nutzen, um auf der Strecke zu trainieren, sollten dies nicht im Dunkeln machen.
> Das Wild wird dadurch gestört und die Forstbehörde findet das garnicht gut. Das könnte den Erlaubnisentzug für die Zukunft bedeuten.




Was heisst dass... nicht im dunkeln zu fahren oder wie???


----------



## Bierkiste (20. November 2007)

Rocco 26 schrieb:


> Was heisst dass... nicht im dunkeln zu fahren oder wie???



JA?!


----------



## prozak (20. November 2007)

fahren schon, nur nicht TRAINIEREN.  

wie siehts mit verpflegungsstellen aus?


----------



## Bierkiste (20. November 2007)

Wie unterscheidest du denn rein äußerlich fahren von trainieren, bzw wie kann der Förster dir das ansehen?  
(Für manche ist deine Ironie ein Freifahrticket)


Denke, Kollege Laktat meint mit trainieren das allgemeine Aufhalten/Inspizieren/Befahren auf der Strecke, und das soll im Dunkeln halt vermieden - im Sinne von "hat zu unterbleiben" - werden.


Sascha


----------



## Laktat (20. November 2007)

Bierkiste schrieb:


> Wie unterscheidest du denn rein äußerlich fahren von trainieren, bzw wie kann der Förster dir das ansehen?
> (Für manche ist deine Ironie ein Freifahrticket)
> 
> 
> ...



Genau!
Alle sind herzlich willkommen dort auf der Strecke zu trainieren (fahren). Aber eben nicht bei Dunkelheit. Dann kommt das Wild aus seiner Deckung und wechselt in dem Bereich, so wie es das von je her gewohnt ist. Wenn man nun dort im Dunkeln rumfährt, verscheucht man es auf Dauer. Das kann ja wohl keiner wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rasender Robert (23. November 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe mich auch schon bei Rennen angemeldet, habe aber noch ein paar Fragen zum ganzen Ablauf. Auf der Homepage steht ja nicht so viel darüber:


Ab wann/bis wann gibt es die Startunterlagen?
Wie siehts mit der Verpflegung aus?
Wie groß ist eigentlich das (erhoffte) Teilnehmerfeld?
Wer kennt die Strecke und kann genauere Angaben zu Untergrund/Steigungen/Schwierigkeit geben?
Gibt es sonst noch etwas wissenswertes, das in diesem Thema noch nicht erwähnt wurde?

Vielen Dank 
Robert


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. November 2007)

Rasender Robert schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe mich auch schon bei Rennen angemeldet, habe aber noch ein paar Fragen zum ganzen Ablauf. Auf der Homepage steht ja nicht so viel darüber:
> 
> ...


 
Wird es Schneien ???  

Bis zum Rennen.


----------



## gt-trailer (24. November 2007)

1. Online Anmeldung bis 25.11. Ansonsten gegen Nachmeldegebühren bis 1,5 Std vor dem Start.
2. Verpflegungsstelle ist die Wechselzone. Bei solchen Staffelrennen wird von den Profis bei jeder Runde gewechselt. Damit 
    ist das Thema erledigt. 
3. Ein neues Rennen bedeutet garantiert im 1. Jahr keine Massenanmeldungen, d.h. die Chancen auf einen Gewinn sind
    relativ gut ;-)
4. Auf der website steht doch schon ne ganze Menge: Streckenverlauf, Höhenprofil,... Außerdem kannst du dort gerne 
    Details nachfragen. 
5. Die Strecke ist für Tagrennen sicher simpel. Aber bei Dunkelheit geht es schon anders her, weil sie sehr schnell ist. 
    Außerdem solltest du die 110 HM pro Runde nicht unteschätzen. Bei Renntempo über 1000 HM in Summe verlangt 
    schon was...

 Bei Schnee wirds lustig ;-)


----------



## Alexander74 (29. November 2007)

gt-trailer schrieb:


> 2. Verpflegungsstelle ist die Wechselzone. Bei solchen Staffelrennen wird von den Profis bei jeder Runde gewechselt. Damit
> ist das Thema erledigt.



Zur Verpflegungsstelle möchte ich noch folgendes sagen. Habe eben auf Anfrage, von einem Verantwortlichen erfahren, dass man selbst für die Verpflegung während des Rennens verantwortlich ist. Der Verpflegungsstand dient nur der Verpflegung vor und nach dem Rennen gegen ein geringes Entgelt. 

Ich bin heute den Rundkurs gefahren. Er ist bis auf ca. 200m nach der Brücke über den Bach komplett befestigt, so dass man wohl sehr schnell, auch bei schlechtem Wetter fahren kann. Das macht Lust auf das Rennen. 

Viele Grüße 
Alexander


----------



## sipemue (30. November 2007)

Alexander74 schrieb:


> Ich bin heute den Rundkurs gefahren. Er ist bis auf ca. 200m nach der Brücke über den Bach komplett befestigt, so dass man wohl sehr schnell, auch bei schlechtem Wetter fahren kann. Das macht Lust auf das Rennen.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Alexander



... also das Fully zu Hause lassen?


----------



## prozak (30. November 2007)

wie fully? was'n das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocco 26 (30. November 2007)

prozak schrieb:


> wie fully? was'n das?




Fully = Fullsuspension sprich vorne und hinten gefedert...


----------



## Laktat (30. November 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Wird es Schneien ???
> 
> Bis zum Rennen.




Also, es wird laut Wetterbericht wohl nicht schneien. Aber es soll regnen und so um die 10 Grad werden. Mit dem Regen wird es hoffentlich so werden, dass er nur in Schauern gelegentlich fällt. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Aber da die Strecke befestigt ist, werden die Auswirkungen nicht dramatisch werden. Es wird also keine Schlammschlacht geben und keiner wird erfrieren. Da MTB'ler ja nun keine Warmduscher sind, wird das bißchen Regen niemanden abschrecken. Wir haben also die Chance einen Super-Event mit vielen Startern hinzubekommen. Kommt zahlreich und mit guter Laune. 

Bis dann!


----------



## Bonnekessel (1. Dezember 2007)

Das hat Spaß gemacht!

Bin nächstes Jahr wieder dabei.

Gruß Bonne


----------



## dickerbert (1. Dezember 2007)

Jap, war ne gelungene Veranstaltung!! Ich hoffe mal, nächstes sind's ein paar mehr Starter!


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. Dezember 2007)

Schließe mich den 2 Beiträgen an.
Gut gemacht, kein Einwand. 
Komme wieder.


----------



## Blechquaeler (1. Dezember 2007)

Jepp, hat ziemlich gerockt. Schöne Abwechslung im Wintertraining. Auch wenn es im Dunkeln mit vermatschter Beleuchtung und ebensolcher Brille teils im nahezu absoluten Blindflug zu absolvieren war und wir unseren Blindenhund zu Hause gelassen hatten...


----------



## bikehumanumest (2. Dezember 2007)

mal ein zwei fotos... gut wars...
vorher:




während (mit meinem partner dem surfprofi...auf platz 6 elite)




und danach: unser erstes team...auf platz 2





joe


----------



## bikehumanumest (2. Dezember 2007)

und hier nochmal was zur stimmung in der nacht...(na ja besser am abend)






joe


----------



## Alexander74 (2. Dezember 2007)

Hi, 
ich habe am Einzelrennen teilgenommen und schließe mich den Vorrednern an, es hat Spaß gemacht.

Hier ist noch ein Foto vom Teamrennen. Stelle: Die Kurve, die in den langgezogenen Anstieg führt.









Alexander


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Dezember 2007)

Jap, war eine sehr nette veranstaltung. gut organisiert und nur weiter zu empfehlen. die strecke war halt ein bisschen faade, aber egal... und sogar auf so einer "kinderstrecke" macht sich eine gescheite lampe bezahlt,... wenn man sieht wie manche mit ihren schluesselbundfunzeln bergabschleichen mussten... 
greetz and cya in the dirt! 
(wir waren die bekloppten mit den kurzen hosen )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (2. Dezember 2007)

Glückwunsch, Kollegen!
Bei den Bildern bin ich aber froh, 
dass ich heute nur Glühwein trinken war.  
Reife Leistung.  

Ihr habt dem Rudi hoffentlich mal gehörig die Meinung gesagt, oder?

Gregor


----------



## Blechquaeler (2. Dezember 2007)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, Kollegen!
> Bei den Bildern bin ich aber froh,
> dass ich heute nur Glühwein trinken war.
> Reife Leistung.
> ...



Gekuschelt ham se, die drei, richtig lieb ham se sich jehabt... Die Meinung...tsss...


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Dezember 2007)

nene kuscheln war net,... weder rudi noch die (fehlende) 1,80 blondine wollte... ich hab keine ahnung warum


----------



## Bierkiste (3. Dezember 2007)

Hallöle,

war insgesamt eine schöne Veranstaltung, ist sehr 'familiär' ausgefallen. 

Irgendwie habe ich meine Fahrweise aber an Rudolfs Sprachstil adaptiert..


Die Orga war soweit gut, es gibt aber noch einige Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten:
-Bei der Wechselzonendurchfahrt war es einige Male kritisch, weil die Zuschauer tw ohne zu schauen rübber+nübber gerannt sind (einen Fahrer hätte es durch einen unvorsichtigen fotografierenden Betreuer sehr knapp fast zerlegt)
-Hatte der Halogenscheinwerfer 200m vor der Ziellinie noch einen sinnvolleren Hintergrund als die Fahrer zu blenden, um die 200m im Blindflug zurücklegen zu müssen?
-Idealerweise sollte man die kommenden Startnummern schon weit vor der Wechselzone sehen können, um die Wechsel besser koordinieren zu können (Kann man da nicht was mit den eh schon vorhandenen Transpondern und der riesigen Zeitanzeige machen?)
-Reiter, Fußgänger und entgegenkommende Radfahrer ohne Licht auf der Strecke. 

Duschen + Verpflegung waren für mich ok, die Strecke könnte das nächste Mal etwas kniffliger ausfallen..

Happy trails,
Sascha


----------



## Blechquaeler (3. Dezember 2007)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> nene kuscheln war net,... weder rudi noch die (fehlende) 1,80 blondine wollte... ich hab keine ahnung warum



Vielleicht steht der Rudi nicht auf ungewaschen...


----------



## bikehumanumest (3. Dezember 2007)

Blechquaeler schrieb:


> Vielleicht steht der Rudi nicht auf ungewaschen...



so wie ich den sascha kenne lag sein hauptaugenmerk auch eher auf der ausgebliebenen kuscheleinheit mit der 1,80 blondine    

bzw. hatte er auf einen (car-) riderwash durch eben diese spekuliert... 

( das kuscheln mit dem zugegebenermassen gut gelaunten herrn scharping konnte ihn da wohl eher nicht zufriedenstellen...)

und duschen mußte er dann auch eigenhändig...

joe


----------



## Blechquaeler (3. Dezember 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> so wie ich den sascha kenne lag sein hauptaugenmerk auch eher auf der ausgebliebenen kuscheleinheit mit der 1,80 blondine
> 
> bzw. hatte er auf einen (car-) riderwash durch eben diese spekuliert...
> 
> ...



that´s life... zumindest wenn man keine Lust auf Ringelpiez mit anfassen unter durchtrainierten und schmutzigen Jungs hat...


----------

